# What else can I grow on driftwood besides Java fern and anubias?



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

There are a few anubias species you could try, ditto on java but otherwise bobitis or brucephalandra also grow the same way.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I forget what this stuff is called, but you can train it to driftwood pretty well.


----------



## BrianD (May 24, 2014)

tamsin said:


> There are a few anubias species you could try, ditto on java but otherwise bobitis or brucephalandra also grow the same way.


I'm looking into the bucephalandra, a very intriguing little plant, not very common in the U.S. Also the fissidens fontanus possibly is another good choice. I have narrow leaf Java fern and bolbitis already, the Windelov has always been a favorite of mine that might work if I have no luck.
Thanks


----------



## beefcks (Jan 30, 2015)

Dead2fall said:


> I forget what this stuff is called, but you can train it to driftwood pretty well.


Pennywort.


Dead2fall said:


> I forget what this stuff is called, but you can train it to driftwood pretty well.


----------



## BrianD (May 24, 2014)

Dead2fall said:


> I forget what this stuff is called, but you can train it to driftwood pretty well.


I believe that's hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, I'll add it to the list. Thanks


----------



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

BrianD said:


> I believe that's hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, I'll add it to the list. Thanks


I wrap hydrocotyle leucocephala (pennywort) around mine.

I mention the (Brazilian) pennywort because it will be easier to grow than the hydrocotyle sibthorpioides which is a more delicate and light demanding variety. I think the picture may actually be the leucocephala variety but I can't be sure.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you wanting to grow the plants on the wood itself or only wanting to get more height with plants? 
For simply getting more height, I try hiding small pots of plants in holes in the wood. This started with me looking for ways to get plants up out of the way of some of my cichlids who dug a lot. But as it went along I liked the natural look of plants growing out of wood. When diving lakes and rivers, I used to see this quite a bit. 
With small pots and other plants around the base to hide the pot, I can put many more kinds of plants up where I might not otherwise. Plastic bathroom cups will grow lots of smallish plants.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

This is the current list:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7022290#post7022290

Anything to add?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Dead2fall said:


> I forget what this stuff is called, but you can train it to driftwood pretty well.


Will it root onto the wood?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Hygrophilia pinnatifida will root into wood and stones as well. Just need to tie the stem down to the wood for a bit for it to take root. I had a nice bush of it growing out of some driftwood a couple years ago lol.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Noahma said:


> Hygrophilia pinnatifida will root into wood and stones as well. Just need to tie the stem down to the wood for a bit for it to take root. I had a nice bush of it growing out of some driftwood a couple years ago lol.


 H. pinnatifida is listed in the link I posted above.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Acro said:


> H. pinnatifida is listed in the link I posted above.




Must have missed that 😜


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Noahma said:


> Must have missed that &#55357;&#56860;


It's all good.
Please do suggest any others you know of. I'd like to make that list the most comprehensive list out there, and be able to help people (like the OP) to have many species to choose from!


----------



## BrianD (May 24, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> Are you wanting to grow the plants on the wood itself or only wanting to get more height with plants?
> For simply getting more height, I try hiding small pots of plants in holes in the wood. This started with me looking for ways to get plants up out of the way of some of my cichlids who dug a lot. But as it went along I liked the natural look of plants growing out of wood. When diving lakes and rivers, I used to see this quite a bit.
> With small pots and other plants around the base to hide the pot, I can put many more kinds of plants up where I might not otherwise. Plastic bathroom cups will grow lots of smallish plants.


Correct, attaching to the wood is my intention.
Thanks


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Driftwood & Plants*



BrianD said:


> I've removed a lot of algae encrusted anubias and would like to grow something else besides Java fern and anubias nana on driftwood. Any one have suggestions? Also, no Java or any other kind of moss.
> The tank is high light, high co2, pps-pro dosing.
> Thanks.



Hello Bri...

I floated driftwood and attached Water Sprite to it along with a couple of Banana plants. I use cotton sewing thread that's roughly the color of the plants. It gives the tank a little different look.

B


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Bri...
> 
> I floated driftwood and attached Water Sprite to it along with a couple of Banana plants. I use cotton sewing thread that's roughly the color of the plants. It gives the tank a little different look.
> 
> B


But the water sprite and banana plants did not root onto the wood, right? The look sounds cool but I think the OP want's something that will attach itself to the driftwood.

BrianD,
What plants are you thinking to try?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

There are several mosses that attach themselves nicely.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

chad320 said:


> There are several mosses that attach themselves nicely.


You didn't check the link.  http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7022290#post7022290

I'll post the list from that link to make it easier. 

Anubias sp.
Aridarum (what species are fully aquatic?)
Bolbitis heudelotii (aka African water fern)
Bucephalandra sp. (aka Buce)
Caloglossa cf. beccarii (aka "Red Moss" - actually a type of algae.)
Hemianthus callitrichoides (aka Dwarf baby tears or HC)
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Marsilea minuta (aka Dwarf water clover - possibly roots onto wood)
Microsorum pteropus (aka Java Fern - and it's varieties)
Moss (aka Java Moss, Fissidens, and many others) 
Pogostemon helferi (aka Downoi)
Schismatoglottis roseospatha (and possibly other Schismatoglottis sp.)
Subwassertang (aka Süßwassertang - for some growers, it loosely bonds to objects)
Utricularia graminifolia (aka UG - a carnivorous plant in the bladderwort family)

A whole tank can be aquascaped without a plant ever touching the substrate! Add in some floaters and Riparium plants, to really make it pop!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice long list there, ACRO! 
And you do point up something that I see happens a lot. We all get into thinking one direction on things and miss the obvious things like plants don't have to be on the bottom.


----------



## caffeinetherapy (Sep 20, 2014)

Downoi roots onto wood?! Whoa.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

I like what the dwarf penny wort looks like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalk (Feb 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8-dYcUaEe4
HC looks pretty neat on drift wood as well


----------

